# dont know what to do anymore



## youngbride2005 (Jun 30, 2012)

i am going absolutely nuts anymore. I cant sleep and need advice. I am in st.louis away from my husband until october and i dont know why but i logged in to his facebook and i know i shouldnt have. Well now i know why they say curiousity killed the cat. I was reading my husbands messages when one of them to an old friend of his said that he was in love with another girl for the past two months. Now the date on this was about a week after he fractured some of his ribs and could do anything. I am the one who was taking care of him during this time and i still love him but I cant trust him anymore and I dont know what to do. I cant do anything until i get a job and i get a car anyway. I dont know if we should try counseling or what. We have been married 7 years and together almost 8. I dont have anyone i can turn too.

Im sorry for being long. I just want to curl up and cry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Why can't the two of you be together right now?

Can you get access to his cell phone bill and see if there are a lot of texts/calls to a number you don't recognize?

Hang in there


----------



## youngbride2005 (Jun 30, 2012)

Toffer said:


> Why can't the two of you be together right now?
> 
> Can you get access to his cell phone bill and see if there are a lot of texts/calls to a number you don't recognize?
> 
> Hang in there


the reason we cant be together is because i am in mo visiting with family for a few weeks. We only have prepaid cellphones so there isnt a phone bill.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## youngbride2005 (Jun 30, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

Any reason you can't cut your visit short and go be with your husband? Best if you just show up to see if anything is going on.

Also, call the pre-paid vendor and see if it is possible to get a record of the calls


----------

